# Sizing Help Needed.. F85.. Only one local Felt Dealer



## pk3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Quick question. I know nothing beats a test ride but here is my dilemna. There is only one Felt dealer for me to deal with. When I went in, they had no Felt bikes so they would have to order my bike. This is my first road bike. I'm 6'2", 34" inseam. I thought I would need a 58cm road bike but was told that I needed the 60cm. Any thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pk3 said:


> Quick question. I know nothing beats a test ride but here is my dilemna. There is only one Felt dealer for me to deal with. When I went in, they had no Felt bikes so they would have to order my bike. This is my first road bike. I'm 6'2", 34" inseam. I thought I would need a 58cm road bike but was told that I needed the 60cm. Any thoughts?


If this is your first road bike, then you need to get a bike fit before looking at bikes, no matter what the brand. If the Felt dealer doesn't have the ability or inclination, then I'd find another dealer, preferably one with a fit cycle.

Once you know your measurements, you may find that Felt's aren''t your best choice. I'm not knocking them, because they're nice bikes, but different brands have differing geometry and one may suite you better than another.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I am 6'3" with a 34" inseam. I ride a 58 cm F85 and love it. I was told that the 60 cm was more of my size as well but Felts tend to run a little big so test ride both.


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I ride a F5 and am 6'2" with a 34 inseam and have had no problems. I went through a fitting for it as well, I inquired about a 60cm but my Felt dealer said the 58cm was just fine.


----------



## mjse (Aug 22, 2008)

I am riding a 2009 Z25 58cm and I am 6.2 with an inseam of 34. I am quite sure a F85 58cm will fit you just fine but I highly suggest a proper fit test and setup.


----------

